# My tortoise Bob



## Covey1701

Hello guys. I am here to check with you guys if i am doing things right with Bob. So for food i feed red leaf lettuce, green leaf lettuce, opuntia pads, hibiscus leaves and flowers, mustard leaves, rocket arugula, and butter lettuce. I dust his food every feeding with calcium and d3 powder and expose him to around 5-7 hours of sunlight. I also soak him daily and he is in a 30x12x6 enclosure and i am going to soon give him a 6x3 feet enclosure that will be his enclosure until i get my own house 
I also clean his enclosure when i spot poop and urates. I keep handling to a minimum and only for bringing him out to the balcony for sunlight. While he sun basks i usually give him snacks like mustard and hibiscus. I also provide little entertainmint objects like rocks, mounds, fake plants (in his balcony enclosure i will plant some of his food to replicate natrual grazing) and finally i just call him his name as often as i can so he knows his name. Any critiscm or advice on what im doing is appreciated, feel free to point out if im doing anything wrong, and thank you!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Perhaps post up some photos?


----------



## Covey1701

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Perhaps post up some photos?


Will post photos tommorow, it is now night time for me.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Fair enough! Plus some of your turtles too.


----------



## Covey1701

Here are the photos!








this is Bob sunbasking. He gets around 1-3 hours of direct sunlight in the morning and 5-6 hours ofdirect sunlight in the afternoon. I put him on a plastic lid with snacksdusted with calcium and d3 so he immedeatly procceses the calcium and d3. I also give him water in those lower areas you see behind him. I also supervise him the whole time so sometimes i don't get to eat breakfast XD








sorry if it seems dark XD
He also excercises around the ring and i also have somethings for him 








i have a little hide, pushable things, and also a tiny seesaw that isnt dangerous (i tested)








anyways here is his enclosure


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

What temperatures does the plastic reach?


----------



## Covey1701

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> What temperatures does the plastic reach?


For the enclsoure the plastic isnt hot, and the lid on my bed during direct sunlight isn't hot too. The heat light in his enclsoure tho gets up to 33-35 celsius.


----------

